# Port Philip Sea Pilots Website



## allanc (Aug 19, 2005)

Here is a very interesting website which was mentioned in our Boat Club newsletter. Try http://ppsp.com.au/PassagePlanning/index.html
Apart from general information about the Pilot service, it will allow you to plan your passage from the Heads to the desired dock at Melbourne or Geelong. Unfortunately this feature only works with Windows, and as a Mac user I haven't experienced it, but those who have speak highly of it.


----------

